# breastfeeding and peridex



## cristina91 (Mar 22, 2013)

can some one please help me.. has any one ever used peridex and breastfeed if you could share your story with me please i have to use it and i dont know if i should stop breastfeeding


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Are you referring to the chlorhexidine mouthwash? Hale's has chlorhexidine as an L4 based on a single case of a newborn who had episodes of bradicardia (slow heart rate) requiring treatment after the mother used a chlorhexidine spray on her nipples.

I would think that the amount of chlorhexidine which would be absorbed orally and then transmitted to breastmilk would be very low. It would not stop me, personally, from breastfeeding and the older my baby was the less concerned I would be (and I wouldn't be very concerned to start with.

However, if there is an alternative maybe you could consider it. Have you asked whoever suggested the peridex if there is an alternative? Salt water can be a good mouthwash for some things although it isn't useful for everything.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I would *not stop breastfeeding*. My thoughts are that the risk of not breastfeeding is higher than the risk of anything that a mouthwash might do (and you're not drinking it, are you?).

This is what the NIH says on their website:

"NURSING MOTHERS: It is not known whether this drug is excreted in human milk. Because many drugs are excreted in human milk, caution should be exercised when Peridex is administered to nursing women.

In parturition and lactation studies with rats, no evidence of impaired parturition or of toxic effects to suckling pups was observed when chlorhexidine gluconate was administered to dams at doses that were over 100 times greater than that which would result from a person's ingesting 30ml (2 capfuls) of Peridex per day."


----------



## cristina91 (Mar 22, 2013)

thanks for your comments!!!







no i don't drink it..... i was just concerned that it could harm my baby.







.. i also spoke to my babys doctor who said that as long as i didn't sallow it it was fine for me to continuo breastfeeding.


----------

